# Southern florida snake farm.



## wilkie (Jan 8, 2014)

G'day, 
Just a couple pics I thought I would show off, from my time training in the US. Includes various exotic venomous snakes including protobothrops mangshanensis, various Naja & Cortalis species, Ophiophagus Hannah and my favourites Bitis gabonica and some random stuff chucked in for fun. Photos by Jeremy Bishop & Myself on location at Tom Crutchfields Reptiles.

Enjoy
Richard
Wilkie Wild Reptiles.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 8, 2014)

That's Yummy Wilkie, love the cougar.


----------



## slide (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like there are some impressive animals there. 

What morph (or morph combination) of ball python is that in this pic. I really like the colours






Cheers, Aaron


----------



## wilkie (Jan 8, 2014)

G'day Aaron,
that's a Champagne ball


----------



## caliherp (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm jealous, I have wanted to see Tom's venomous collection in person for years now. Thank you for sharing those pictures with us.


Regards, Patrick


----------



## slide (Jan 9, 2014)

Its a beatiful animal. 
So is this cobra... stunning!





Aaron


----------

